# Hall table



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a small hall table I am in the process of building. I am using Home Depot pine.... (Man, I wish I could have afforded some nice cherry for this, but....). I still need to make a shelf and the top. The top will have bread board ends. I am going to attempt for the first time to make hand cut dovetail drawer. I'll re saw some 3/4 inch pine to 1/2 inch and see what happens...if had to remake the rear legs because I tapered them the wrong way. Anyhow, thought you guys would like to see an amatuer in action. I will post. Some finished photos when it is done....


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If that same amateur work I can't wait to see what you do when you get better:thumbsup:.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice. What sort of joinery did you use?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work. That's a good looking design. I especially like the bead detail and the arched stretchers.

You have a real nice looking shop for an amateur!


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Paarker said:


> If that same amateur work I can't wait to see what you do when you get better:thumbsup:.


Thanks, but I still have a lot to learn...


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Very nice. What sort of joinery did you use?


I used mortise and tenon...except for the stretchers. For them I used the pocket screws...next time it will be all mortise and tenon.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

sanchez said:


> Nice work. That's a good looking design. I especially like the bead detail and the arched stretchers. You have a real nice looking shop for an amateur!


 Thanks to the great people on this forum, one of them told me which type of bead bit I was looking for. Still have more work to go, but I am learning as I go...as far as my shop...well it's pretty small 15 x15. I am trying not to overload the shop with larger tools, so I am learning how to do some of the things by hand, such as jointing with a plane and a few other things....


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Pauley said:


> Here is a small hall table I am in the process of building. I am using Home Depot pine.... (Man, I wish I could have afforded some nice cherry for this, but....). I still need to make a shelf and the top. The top will have bread board ends. I am going to attempt for the first time to make hand cut dovetail drawer. I'll re saw some 3/4 inch pine to 1/2 inch and see what happens...if had to remake the rear legs because I tapered them the wrong way. Anyhow, thought you guys would like to see an amatuer in action. I will post. Some finished photos when it is done....


Very nicely done! My only comment is if you wanted cherry, you should have sprung for cherry. HD pine is not cheap. I think you could have had cherry from a real lumberyard for less than a fifty dollar upcharge for the pine. Since you are putting a lot of effort into it and the table will last indefinitely, the material cost is not meaningful for a small table. I always use good materials so even though my craftsmanship is not the finest, OK craftsmanship and good materials make a decent result. Next time.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to tell you right now, I LIKE THAT TABLE! Its got good curves and angles.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the "almost" completed hall table. I need to do the finish with some stain and poly. It's my first time doing box joints...


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really like that table....nice job.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice work.......I like it.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. Once I get it finished, I'll post some more pictures....


----------



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

That table is awesome! I even like the cut on the legs it flows with the stretchers.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Zircon said:


> Very nicely done! My only comment is if you wanted cherry, you should have sprung for cherry. HD pine is not cheap. I think you could have had cherry from a real lumberyard for less than a fifty dollar upcharge for the pine. Since you are putting a lot of effort into it and the table will last indefinitely, the material cost is not meaningful for a small table. I always use good materials so even though my craftsmanship is not the finest, OK craftsmanship and good materials make a decent result. Next time.


 Look for wood where you find it,(junk piles castoffs and my favorite: ""the old side of the road." There is all kinds of old gum, popular, oak, beech just waiting for you to repurpose, pick it up! P.S. good job on the table, the more you do the better you get.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice work. I would not call you amatuer.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like your drawer joints came out really nice. Nice table.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Well done indeed. What finish do you have planned for it.








 







.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Well done indeed. What finish do you have planned for it. .


I'm thinking a red mahogany stain and three coats of poly....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pauley said:


> I'm thinking a red mahogany stain and three coats of poly....


That should look nice. Continue an update.








 







.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Make sure to condition before you stain. I'm sure you know that but too many get in a hurry and skip a vital step that ruins a wonderful project.
You've done a great job. Had I made that I'd be proud to show it. 
I may have made the drawer wider but that's personal design preference not a criticism.


----------



## kymike (May 21, 2011)

What do you do to condition wood before staining? I've never done that before. What does it do to the wood? I normally just sand to 120 grit wipe off with dust with a rag and the. Stain or use a tongue oil and they have always looked good. If this makes the project look better I'm all for it.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pauley said:


> I'm thinking a red mahogany stain and three coats of poly....


 You might take a scrap piece of that wood and try different stains before you jump into finishing it. I think you will find pine will blotch under an oil based stain. A aniline dye or a water based stain over a wash coat of dewaxed shellac---excuse me I get carried away sometimes. Just experiment, have FUN.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

kymike said:


> What do you do to condition wood before staining? I've never done that before. What does it do to the wood? I normally just sand to 120 grit wipe off with dust with a rag and the. Stain or use a tongue oil and they have always looked good. If this makes the project look better I'm all for it.


Best off if you sand to a finer grit than 120. Or is that the norm on pine. Do you have to use poly?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I always sand to 220, tack the heck out of it, then condition the pine, then stain. Once I get the color I want, then I add three coats of poly for protection.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

kymike said:


> What do you do to condition wood before staining? I've never done that before. What does it do to the wood? I normally just sand to 120 grit wipe off with dust with a rag and the. Stain or use a tongue oil and they have always looked good. If this makes the project look better I'm all for it.


If you're going to use stain, just use wood conditioner before you add colored stain. It's basically clear stain. With pine you dont get so much blotching. You get a more even color.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

sanchez said:


> If you're going to use stain, just use wood conditioner before you add colored stain. It's basically clear stain. With pine you dont get so much blotching. You get a more even color.


This is what I use...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone answered before I could but ditto what they said. The pre stain conditioner allows for a much more even absorption of the stain


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Look Very nice!


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the hall table as a finished product. I also made the lamp to go with the table. The key rack was made by my grandson, and the picture above is one that was taken up by the Canadian Border in New Hampshire. That we framed ourselves.... Still learning, but I think it looks kind of nice....


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Table looks great! Fine work from an "amateur".


----------



## Weathy (Feb 11, 2021)

I've never seen Home Depot pine look so good. Nice job. I like the tapered leg, the bread board plugs and the overall shape of the table. Besides nice attention to detail in your wood working, you have a good eye for design too.


----------

